# S7 1200 mit Step7 programmieren??



## KNEFI (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein S7 1214C kaufe und sie dann bei mir Zuhause als Steuerung zb von Rolladen usw zu nutzen.

Die Leistungen die diese Steuerung bietet sind sicherlich ausreichend. Auch gut ist die Profinet Schnittstelle um zb ein Touchpanel anzuschließen.

Meine Frage ist nun ob ich diese Steuerung auch mit der Step 7 (v5.4 SP5) Software programmieren kann. Oder ob ich diese TIA Software benötige.

Vllt hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit Sammeln können. 

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Jerenekasi (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, soweit ich weiß sind die 1200er nur über TIA zu programmieren.

Hab Dir allerdings auch ne PN geschickt.

Gruß 
JJ


----------



## wm-webservice (3 Dezember 2010)

*Neue Software erforderlich*

Hallo Knefi,

es ist nicht möglich die 1200er Serie mit Step 7 Software zu programmieren.
Siemens hat sich da was neues einfallen lassen.

Am besten nutzt Du die Einsteigersets die Siemens anbietet, da ist die Software im Preis mit drin.

*Paket 1 – SIMATIC S7-1200 Starter Kit

CPU 1212C AC/DC/RLY

SIMATIC STEP 7 Basic V10.5

Digital-Eingang-Simulator SIM 1274

SIMATIC Industrial Ethernet TP Cord

SIMATIC S7-1200 Dokumentations-CD 
und mehr …**


Bestell-Nr. 6ES7 212-1BD30-4YB0*


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## KNEFI (3 Dezember 2010)

*Danke für eure Schnellen Antworten*

Also da ich selber als Programmierer arbeite wollte ich eigentlich meine bekannte Version von Step7 nutzen und nicht wieder was neues lernen. Außerdem wollte ich nicht zwingend die software kaufen. Oder ist die Software bei der CPU dabei??

Später möchte ich eine Visualisierung mit WinCC dranhängen oder ein touchpanel.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Dezember 2010)

Kaufen musst Du die Software schon.
Und das bei Siemens in gewohnter weise für Teuer Geld. 

Mein Tipp, wenn´s günstig UND mit Step7 5.x Programmierbar sein soll:
Vipa 100er oder 200er
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen:
http://www.vipa.de

Gruß
Timo


----------



## OHGN (3 Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist das hier für Dich interessant:
Link

Unimog-Heizer war schneller.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Dezember 2010)

KNEFI schrieb:


> Also da ich selber als Programmierer arbeite wollte ich...  nicht wieder was neues lernen....



... gute Einstellung! Dann musst Du eben bei der "alten" S7 bleiben. In der Bucht finden sich mit etwas Gedult auch "günstige" CPU + Peripherie. Eine schöne Spielzeugidee wäre auch eine IM151-8 CPU im Format und mit ET200s Erweiterungen.

Thomas


----------

